# Appetizer Presentation Tips



## Filus59602 (Nov 8, 2002)

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* MARZEE's CORNER *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 
The DailyRecipe.com 

APPETIZER PRESENTATION TIPS: 

People eat with their eyes first, so making food attractive 
can turn even the simplest foods into something wonderfully 
appealing. 

Dips into hollowed peppers, small cabbages, round bread 
loaves, molded into shapes and decorated with cream cheese, 
olives, pickles etc. 

Fruit into pineapple boats.cold items on picks stuck into a 
large veggie or fruit (grapefruit, cabbage) items on small 
skewers. 

Open faced sandwiches trimmed with cream cheese piping 
decorate plates or trays with flowers, kale, parsley, radish 
roses, carrot curls etc. 

You can purchase 'deli' style trays and lids and line them 
with green leaf lettuce to show off the food. 

www.thedailyrecipe.com


----------

